# Groz Planes



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on Groz hand and block planes? Been thinking I'd like to invest in a block plane, found this ad, but don't think I've ever heard of Gorz.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Not extreme quality, but can be made to work.
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I think the adjustable mouth with a 13.5degree angle blade would be better and more versatile.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

I've avoided them. My perception is that better quality tools will be easier to tune and use.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

The only caveats: If you are going to get out your machinist squares and expect them to be within 0.001% of square, give them a pass. The difference between a $15 plane and a $150 plane will be in the machining precision and how well tuned it is to start with. Even some vintage planes can be just as ratty as these.

If you are interested in tuning up a plane and saving your money, they are just fine. At $36 for the woodcraft set for the #4 and a low angle block, I really don't see how you can go wrong. A new Stanley low angle block plane itself goes for $36. Like waho6o9 said, get the adjustable mouth. If I were in the market for a metal block plane and smoother, I wouldn't hesitate. I think that they are a great value for what they are and how well they would tune up.


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

Appreciate the info. Woodcraft has a deal on the 220 that sold for $36 discounted to $17 ,clearance item. 
The planes I have are all Stanley, 1-#3, 1#5 and 1 bullnose rabbet ( made in England).
Maybe I'll wait till I see a Stanley that I can't live without.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll let you know what I think in three or four days. Mine is supposed to be delivered on Mondey. I bought the woodcraft set of the #4 and the low angle block plane.

I suspect they will be like a $15 bottle of wine. It is perfectly good and does the job just fine. I don't really need to taste the $300 bottle, unless I can talk someone into paying and that is not likely to happen. I am probably never going to get a $350 plane so I will never know what I am missing.


----------

